# Tonight with Tim Modise | A Billion Lives



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 5


----------



## RichJB (25/10/16)

Wtf?!? That has to be the most inaccurate opening link ever. "They've also introduced alternative products such as e-cigarettes and vaping which are increasingly found to be having the same devastating effect as smoking itself. Award-winning American director Aaron Biebert has produced a documentary called 'A Billion Lives'... which exposes the dangers of these alternatives." 

I'm not sure that was the sort of intro that Aaron was expecting.  Tim clearly has neither watched the documentary nor even read anything about it. Gotta do your research, Tim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Effjh (25/10/16)

I'm embarrassed in my moer in by this "interviewer".  There's no hope is there?


----------



## Waine (25/10/16)

At least the two interviewees set the record straight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (25/10/16)

The doctor clearly did his homework and Tim....... well he showed up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (25/10/16)

Must say, I would not have handled the interview that well after that intro. These gents are professionals! Respect gents!

Cheers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (26/10/16)

People like Tim that makes South Africans look like idiots.
I preach to my learners that only seriously participate in discussions or debates when you have sufficient knowledge regarding the topic.

One of the best sayings/quotes I have heard, regarding this matter, is :
"Never argue with a idiot because he will bring you down to his level and defeat you with experience."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

